# Bicycle Rifle--Quackenbush Herkimer Pat'd 1886



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

Just got this bicycle rifle. Tough to find. I know where there are 2 more just need to get the owner to let them go.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm interested should you get a second one please.


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

I will keep working on him.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2019)

right up my alley - here's a pretty cool thread
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arms-bicycles-and-bicycle-arms.90965/#post-574346


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

It does function, I have not fired it. Does cock and trigger works.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2019)

Why was this called a  bicycle rifle.What made it different from a regular rifle besides the stock??


----------



## wrongway (Jan 28, 2019)

I had heard they were for shooting dogs that ran along side you and tried to get you.


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

vincev said:


> Why was this called a  bicycle rifle.What made it different from a regular rifle besides the stock??




Not really positive. I have not done much research. Over the years I just seen info about them. Maybe because of the very small size 32 1/2" for youths.


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

When I knew this rifle was in the mail to me I saw some info. There are other variations, with wood stocks. But they say the one without the wooden stock is the "true bicycle rifle".


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

Many were long barrel pistols with separate attachable stocks; the idea was you could carry it in a leather case lashed to your frame.  This pepperbox "grip handle" pistol is the wildest version of the bicycle weapon I have ever seen.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pretty-wicked-pistol-grip.137991/


----------



## BrandonB (Jan 28, 2019)

Quackenbush the official rifle of the Boy Scouts.  I have one, only it has the wooden stock on it.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 28, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Many were long barrel pistols with separate attachable stocks; the idea was you could carry it in a leather case lashed to your frame.  This pepperbox "grip handle" pistol is the wildest version of the bicycle weapon I have ever seen.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pretty-wicked-pistol-grip.137991/
> View attachment 939549
> ...



That’s actually a revolver, not a pepperbox, you’d have 6 shots, not 1 with all six barrels going off at the same time!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm sure the Quackenbush is a rimfire, do you know what caliber?  Really all too common was .25 RF, and no ammo made in the US since the '30s.
(A Canadian company made some .25RF in the '70s, and that old stuff now sells for $5/round)
Keep in mind it was also made for black powder loads, so modern cordite loads would have to be subsonic.
I bought a perfect 1919 Stevens Favorite take-down on Gunbroker that was sold as a .22, and broke my heart when I received it, because it was .25 caliber




Since I wanted a shooter, returned it, and bought my 1885 replica falling block (.22 field artillery)


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

From what I am finding out about mine it is a 22 short.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2019)

way cool - don't shoot CCI HP, stick to CCI CB -
- not even Winchester or Aquila .22 short. 

This won't fit yours, but I love shooting these Aquila 60-gr subsonic in my Low Wall - the thud at the other end is louder than the retort


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> way cool - don't shoot CCI HP, stick to CCI CB -
> - not even Winchester or Aquila.
> 
> This won't fit yours, but I love shooting these Aquila 60-gr subsonic in my Low Wall - the thud at the other end is louder than the retort
> View attachment 939584




Thanks for the info. I don't plan on shooting it anyway


----------



## stoney (Mar 14, 2019)

I just found out this rifle is a Quackenbush Junior Safety rifle. From what I am finding out the bicycle rifle folds from a rifle to a pistol. Sorry for the mis-lead but I haven't been able to find much info out there. Cool little piece anyway.


----------



## BrandonB (Mar 14, 2019)




----------

